# river map between greenup dam towards portsmouth



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

so i got a boat now that could handle river conditions, just wondering, if there is an online map with contours between greenup dam and i guess south towards p-town. i live in columbus and i am bored to death when i go visit my family in kentucky, so now im gonna haul the boat down and do some river fishing to kill time till i get back north. i couldnt find a map online, i know they sell them, im not even sure what they call this pool. any info would be appreciated. also any tips on lure selection for lm or white bass, i am clueless to ohio river fishing, dont even know what kind of structure to begin to target. thanks alot, dan


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I have never been able to find contour maps for the Ohio, and Ive been looking for 10 years.


----------



## Saugerman10 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for butting in but I saw you were looking for contour maps of the Ohio River. I have written the USACE and USGS and ORSANCO and the answer is that you will find maps of this kind for tributaries but not for the river because it changes so much. Kinda make sense if you think about it. You can however download The Navigation Charts on the Army Corps of Eng. site and see where the old locks were and check out the sailing lines to get an idea where the break lines are. There is other good info on them also like power plant discharges, etc.. Well again I didn't mean to but in just trying to help out a bit. 

Chip


----------

